# Jedem Angler droht der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis an Gewässern des ASV Hamburg



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2010)

*Jedem Angler droht schuldlos der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis an Gewässern des ASV Hamburg​*
Auf Grund folgender Faktenlage ist klar, dass sich durch die ganzen widersprüchlichen Definitionen und die sich ständig ändernden Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen, die ja zeitgleich auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg zu finden sind, *JEDER ANGLER*, ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler, Gefahr läuft, schuldlos die Angelerlaubnis in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg entzogen zu bekommen, da sich die veröffentlichten Bestimmungen widersprechen.

Da immer noch standhaft seitens des ASV Hamburg und des VDFS-Deutschland jede Kommunikation verweigert wird, müssen wir halt weiter machen mit der Recherche.

Die dem ASV Hamburg angeschlossenen Vereine haben wir ja schon angeschrieben, da die Angler dieser Vereine auf Grund der vielfältigen, sich widersprechenden Definitionen des ASV Hamburg nicht  sicher sein können, ab welchem Zeitpunkt ein Treffen an Verbandsgewässern als Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen wird.

Mail an die Vereine:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auf Grund der Beschlüsse des ASV Hamburg zum Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ( http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html ) und der Tatsache, dass Anfragen vom ASV Hamburg nicht beantwortet werden, möchten wir Sie als Mitgliedsverein des Verbandes gerne fragen, wie Sie das handhaben.
> 
> Es gibt vom ASV Hamburg derzeit ja 3 veröffentlichte Versionen einer Definition von Gemeinschfaftsfischen, die sich aber leider widersprechen.
> ...



Eventuell eingehende Antworten werden wir veröffentlichen.

Da auf den Seiten des ASV inzwischen ja immer wieder Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen geändert werden, ohne dass das vorher bekannt gegeben wird, besteht die Gefahr dass jedes Vereinsmitglied und jeder Gastangler auf Grund dieser Rechtsunsicherheit der Bestimmungen des ASV Hamburg mit einem Angelverbot in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg rechnen muss.

Zitat:
"Wer gegen diese Bestimmungen verstößt, muss mit einem Angelverbot in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg e.V. rechnen"
Zitat Ende






Dabei sind ja hier nicht nur die Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens betroffen. Auch die Vorschrift des Verbandes bezüglich der Verwendung von Schonhaken wurde ja ohne weitere Veröffentlichungen geändert - wenngleich diesmal auch "anglerfreundlich".

Allerdings ist diese "Anglerfreundlichkeit" wohl eher darauf zurückzuführen, dass in der Stellungnahme, die uns vom ASV Hamburg zugesandt wurde, behauptet wurde, die Verwendung von Schonhaken "sei nur eine Empfehlung". Da dies bei uns schon veröffentlicht wurde, konnte der ASV Hamburg ja nun nicht mehr diese Stellungnahme ändern - und musste dann wohl eben die Bestimmungen ändern...

Während unsere Nachfrage war nämlich auf den Seiten des ASV noch das klare "MUSS" von Schonhaken vorgeschrieben:





Auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg ist im Zusammenhang mit den vielfältigen Änderungen der Definition vom Gemeinschaftsfischen auch zu lesen, dass eine Anmeldung eines Gemeinschaftsfischens durch Forenmitglieder binnen einer Frist von 7 Tagen vor Beginn des Fischens zu erfolgen hat.
Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg im Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=99699#post99699

Andererseits ist in den Bestimmungen zum Gemeinschaftsfischen immer noch zu lesen, dass dies mindestens 10 Wochen vorher zu geschehen hat (unter Androhung bei Zuwiderhandlung die Angelerlaubnis in den Verbandsgewässern entzogen zu bekommen):



Auf Grund dieser Faktenlage ist also klar, dass sich durch die ganzen widersprüchlichen Definitionen und die sich ständig ändernden Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen, die ja zeitgleich auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg zu finden sind, *JEDER ANGLER*, ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler, Gefahr läuft, schuldlos die Angelerlaubnis in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg entzogen zu bekommen, da sich die veröffentlichten Bestimmungen widersprechen.

Was wir noch recherchieren müssen ist, in wie weit der Vorstand laut Satzung das Recht hat, ohne Mitgliederbeschluß solche Bestimmungen einfach zu ändern. 

Sicherlich wird es zudem die Mitgliedsvereine auch interessieren, warum sie bei Gemeinschaftsfischen weiterhin die Frist von 10 Wochen haben, während Forummitglieder (angeblich, aber eben nicht rechtssicher, siehe oben) nur die 7-Tage-Frist zur Anmeldung benötigen sollen. 

Sobald wir weitere Information bekommen oder recherchieren, werden wir darüber informieren.



Hier gehts zur Diskussion:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652


----------

